# DIY Livery in Widnes/Bold/Warrington/St Helens etc area???



## Katia114 (1 July 2016)

Hi everyone 

Apologies in advance as I know I won't be the first (or the last!)  to ask this question BUT........

My friend and I are on the hunt for 2 x DIY livery stables in the Widnes/Bold/Warrington/St Helens/Tarbock area. We're currently based on a yard just down the road from Bold Heath EC and would love to stay somewhere in the local vicinity, we both commute to work on the M62 so really it needs to be in that kind of area. Our current yard has just become so busy and chaotic lately that we're looking to find a quieter place for both of our 16.2 geldings - at peak times it feels like we struggle to find space to tie them up outside our stables! Both of our boys are really laid back and we feel we owe it to them to find somewhere a bit less stressful to live as it's getting a bit much for all 4 of us!

As a minimum we require all year round turnout and access to a school. Both are used to being turned out in a mixed herd but would be just as happy to be split with other geldings. Would consider either a livery or private yard, small or large. 

We're currently searching all the usual local ads etc but would be great if anyone has any inside knowledge or can recommend any particular yards that fit the bill. We're not in a mad rush to move but would like to within the next month or so if we can.

Thanks in advance


----------



## racebuddy (1 July 2016)

Will pm u


----------

